# Four Seasons Vine Lace Vest



## Mireillebc

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/pdf/FourSeasonsVineLaceVest.pdf


----------



## Rubyslippers07

Cute. Thanks for the link.


----------



## willi66

Nice!


----------



## run4fittness

Thanks, that is beautiful!


----------



## TXBARB

Very nice. Thanks. Did you make yours longer than the pattern?


----------



## Mireillebc

It's not mine, but there are pictures of many different lenghts.


----------



## Bunbun

sorry but all 3 of your links show up on my computer as having viruses and need to be "debugged" (the computers language, not mine.) just thought I'd pass this on.


----------



## no1girl

beautiful...


----------



## Bloomers

The wine colored vest pictured above seems longer than the one on the pattern. I like the longer look. Did you add to the pattern?


----------



## Mireillebc

HI. 

It is not my pattern. One can lengthen the original pattern as they want. It's what the person did IMO.


----------



## betty boivin

Beautiful pattern , mireille, love the longer version.


----------



## Windbeam

Thanks, like the long version.


----------



## Miltongirl

Very nice. The color is lovely!


----------



## LBush1144

I started that vest, but got sidetracked; now I want to get it out and finish it. I love the design.


----------



## sharmend

Love it! Thanks for the reminder! Exactly what i have been looking for.


----------



## whitetail

I love it, and the color is so pretty. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Cindylu

Pretty pattern . Thanks for sharing it !


----------



## Jeannie2009

That is lovely. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## norma goodrich

thank you, beautiful pattern.


----------



## jdsanford5

Thanks for sharing - think my daughter would love this ;-)


----------



## kniturassoff

I made this once but it turned out too small and no, I did not swatch. live and learn. Yours is gorgeous. I might have to try again. I was surprised it wasn't too difficult.


----------



## knitchic

Mireillebc said:


> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/pdf/FourSeasonsVineLaceVest.pdf


beautiful!


----------



## Hannelore

Thanks for the link. I like the long version.


----------



## dana768

...just lovely


----------



## yona

Nice. Thanks.


----------



## lotsagramgram

Thanks Meirille, I've been looking for one like that and the color is so rich.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

Very classy vest. Thank you for the link.


----------



## craftymatt2

very nice, i prefer the longer version as well, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## norma goodrich

thank you for the link, i prefer the long version


----------



## kiwiannie

Lovely,thanks for the link.


----------



## norma goodrich

Thank you for the pattern, my daughter a young lady like the short version....


----------



## Lucille103

Very pretty, thank you for the link


----------

